# I took 16 dogs to the movies... in a real theater!



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I wish you were closer to me cos I would have loved to join in!.Everything you do,sounds like so much fun!!.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW Steph!!! The whole weekend sounds so amazing!!! Wish we could do something like that here!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

EXCELLENT! Can't wait to see the videos. I love doing group outings with my classes. 

BTW, how was the movie???


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> EXCELLENT! Can't wait to see the videos. I love doing group outings with my classes.
> 
> BTW, how was the movie???


The movie was good!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds like alot of fun!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You do a great job Stephanie!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Kimm said:


> You do a great job Stephanie!


Thank you!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds like a perfect weekend. You need to start doing some of these weekends on the RIGHT coast :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That sounds like a perfect weekend. You need to start doing some of these weekends on the RIGHT coast :


 
Yeah you and Quiz need to do a East Coast tour. that sounds like so much fun.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That sure sounds like a fantastic weekend. Coming down to South Florida anytime soon


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I wish we could do a Camp Waggin' Tails Tour! How fun!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

That would be a hoot!
Camp Waggin Train!!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I would totally do that in a split second!!! To spend that much time with my girls doing all you did would be the greatest!! Now we gotta find out how to get you to the east coast!!! Sadie is jealous!!!:bowl:


----------

